# بيوت الطين .. منازل سحرية صديقة للبيئة



## ++ كاترين ++ (4 يونيو 2010)

*بيوت الطين .. منازل سحرية صديقة للبيئة*​ 

​ 
*قد تواجهنا مشاكل كثيرة في بيوتنا وقد تؤرقنا كثيراً عدم الراحة, لكن بعودة إلى العصور القديمة وبناء مساكن جيدة التهوية مقاومة للزلازل وصديقة للبيئة, ببناء بيوت من الطين فما هى فوائدها وما هو السر وراء بنائها ؟ *
*برنامج " كلام نواعم " علي " إم بي سي" الأحد 30 مايو ناقش فكرة بيوت الطين مع حنة الخليلي – مفكرة ومبدعة حرة واختصاصية بصريات وأول من صممت بيوت الطين .*

*وتكمن فكرة بيوت الطين في إنها مبنية على قاعدة علمية من علم يسمى " البيو جومتري " ,ويعتمد بشكل كبير على نظرية كروية الأرض, وبالتالي فإن تصميم تلك المنازل يسمى بالدائرة السحرية, فهو مأخوذ من الشكل الهندسي الذي أخذه الله في صنع الشمس والقمر .*

*تحدثت الخليلي عن المادة المستخدمة في صنع تلك البيوت, فأوضحت إنها مادة أسمنتية لكنها تأخذ اللون القديم مع دمج القش معها ,ومادة من الجير معالجة بطريقة خاصة ومعبئة داخل أكياس من البلاستيك ,ومبنية بشكل دائري كما يوجد بها فتحة في السقف لإخراج الطاقة الموجودة في المنزل, إلى جانب الروحانيات التي يفعلها العبد مع ربه, كما أنها لا تسمح للهواء يدخل ويخرج مثل البيوت الموجودة.*

*وأشارت في حديثها إلى فكرة بناء البيوت التي أوحيت لها عندما كانت تلميذه عند المهندس نادر خليلي وتعلمت كيفية بناء هذه البيوت, كما أوضحت أنها قد حصلت على جائزة الأغاخان كما لفتت انتباه وكالة الفضاء ناسا لأنه ستبنى مثلها في المريخ مستقبلاً لعدم اعتمادها على حديد .*

*وقالت الخليلي " أنا سميته بيت كوني لأنه يبنى بالفطرة قبل وجود اسمنت وحديد, ودائماً ما كانت تبنى على شكل دائري وهو الشكل المساحي الذي يضمن آمان للإنسان ضد الزلازل والأعاصير, كما أنه في حالة بنائها لا تصب خرسانة من السطح لأنها تكون على شكل دائري ".*

*وأوضحت في حديثها أن لكل مبنى شكل هندسي يؤثر على من حوله فالمثلث يأتي بطاقة سلبية, وقد أستخدمه القدماء المصريون لحماية ممتلكاتهم, ولأنه هرمي فتبقى به الفيروسات وتصيب من يدخله بالأمراض, لذا سميت لعنة الفراعنة بعكس الشكل الدائري فإنه يأتي بطاقة إيجابية .*

*وعن علاقة دراسة البصريات بفن العمارة أشارت الخليلي إلى أن تخصصها في مجال الحول البصري جعل عينها تميز أي انحرافات في البناء تشاهدها .*
*ومن الجدير بالذكر أن تصميمها لم يأت من فراغ بل بحثت في غور الأردن ومدينة أريحا وإنجازات المعماري المصري الراحل حسن فتحي ومنتجع بساطة قرب طابا بسيناء, لكن لن تكون الحلول المعطاة مناسبة فقررت مواصلة البحث والتنقيب.*

*وتحلم بإقامة قرية أو قرى صديقة للبيئة في مناطق صحراوية أو مشجرة تنطلق من الأردن, وحتى المريخ مبنية من الطين بكلفة منخفضة تسهم بزيادة دخل سكان المنطقة من حيث استغلال طاقاتهم وقدراتهم الزراعية والرعوية, وتقديم المأكولات غير الهرمونية خاصة الخبز الأسود.*

*تحلم الخليلي بقرية تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية لتكون "قرية شاعرة" تمتد من شمال إلى جنوب الأردن لتعم الشرق الأوسط, وهي تعد المخططات وترسم البيوت وتجري اتصالات مع جهات عربية وأجنبية لتمويل المشروع.*
*ودعت من خلال الحلقة بالعودة إلى الطبيعة لكي يحدث توازن بيئي, بدءاً من الكرة الأرضية إلى جانب أن هناك حلول بديلة نستخدمها مثل الأماكن السياحية والمرافق الصحية في الأماكن النائية, كما ذكرت إنها تقوم بتسخين المياه على الطاقة الشمسية .*

*وعن دور العائلة في حياتها أوضحت أن والدها له موقف مهم في حياتها وساعدها في تغير كل دراساتها لكن موقف الزوج كان مختلف خاصة وأن الرجال لا يقبلون نجاح الشريك قائلة " أخذ عصاه ورحل " .*
*كما أن بناء بيوت من الطين عملية غير مكلفة للبنية التحتية, منوهة إلى أن البناء يتم باستخدام مادة رملية من نوع معين وأكياس من النايلون للتثبيت بدلا من الأساسات,إلى جانب استخدام السلك الشائك لتماسك الطين مع بعضه و المكلف في عملية البناء من الطين هو "قصارة المنزل".*

*والتي تتطلب أربعة وجوه مقارنة بالبيت الإسمنتي الذي يحتاج إلى وجه واحد أو اثنين, إضافة إلى مادة التغليف ذات السعر المرتفع وتطمح إلى القرية العاملة بالطاقة الشمسية والزراعة الخالية من الهرمونات ومنطقة سياحية خلابة.*
*واختتمت الحلقة بالحديث عن سبب تسميتها بهذا الاسم فأوضحت أن حلمها يكمن في وجود " درب حنا " إلى جانب إنها تستخدم الحنه في البناء وتلوين النقوشات الطبيعية, وأشارت إلى إمكانية مراسلتها ومعرفة المزيد عن مشروعها من خلال اليوتيوب .*


----------



## ريما 14 (4 يونيو 2010)

دايما تحكيلي ستي ان كل شي زمان احلى 

مواضيعك حلوة حبيبتي كاترين 

تحياتي اختي


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*كما أن بناء  بيوت من الطين عملية غير مكلفة للبنية التحتية, منوهة إلى أن البناء يتم  باستخدام مادة رملية من نوع معين وأكياس من النايلون للتثبيت بدلا من  الأساسات,إلى جانب استخدام السلك الشائك لتماسك الطين مع بعضه و المكلف في  عملية البناء من الطين هو "قصارة المنزل".



جميل جداااا يا كاترين

تفيد هذه المنازل في الاماكن المعرضة للزلازل

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2010)

*



 الشكل الدائري فإنه يأتي بطاقة إيجابية .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**



			كما يوجد بها فتحة في السقف لإخراج الطاقة الموجودة في المنزل, إلى جانب الروحانيات التي يفعلها العبد مع ربه, كما أنها لا تسمح للهواء يدخل ويخرج مثل البيوت الموجودة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*جميلة فكرة الايجابية*
*بس الجزء الى بعده محيرنى شوية يعنى لو لقيتى صور للمنازل دى ابقى فرجينا بس عموما الفكرة حلوة*
*ميرسى حبيبتى على تعبك وموضوعك الجميل المسيح يباركك*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (5 يونيو 2010)

*انا افضل ان اعيش فى بيوت الطين اكثر من البيوت التى تبنى حديثا لاننى بتذكر اجدادى والحياة القديمة الجميلة التى كان الحب والتسامح اهم صفات اهل هذا الزمان كان لايوجد عداوة بين الجيران بل كلة كان بيشارك بعض فى الاحزان والافراح وكمان فى معلومة بتقول انى بيوت الطين اكثر برودة فى الصيف عن المنازل العادية يعنى مكيفة بتكيف ذاتى .. موضوع جميل الاخت كاترين ومواضيعك اغلبها جميلة .... ادهم*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (13 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> دايما تحكيلي ستي ان كل شي زمان احلى
> 
> مواضيعك حلوة حبيبتي كاترين
> 
> تحياتي اختي



*فعلا كل شي زمان كان احلى .. *
*اشكرك عزيزتي على مرورك العطر*
*الرب يباركك
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (13 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *كما أن بناء بيوت من الطين عملية غير مكلفة للبنية التحتية, منوهة إلى أن البناء يتم باستخدام مادة رملية من نوع معين وأكياس من النايلون للتثبيت بدلا من الأساسات,إلى جانب استخدام السلك الشائك لتماسك الطين مع بعضه و المكلف في عملية البناء من الطين هو "قصارة المنزل".*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*نعم فان بيوت الطين لها فوائد تساعد الانسان*
*ولكن الانسان لا يبحث في ايامنا الا في المظاهر ...*
*اشكرك اخي كليمو لمرورك الجميل*
*الرب يباركك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (13 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *جميلة فكرة الايجابية*
> *بس الجزء الى بعده محيرنى شوية يعنى لو لقيتى صور للمنازل دى ابقى فرجينا بس عموما الفكرة حلوة*
> *ميرسى حبيبتى على تعبك وموضوعك الجميل المسيح يباركك*


 

*اشكرك اختي الغالية لمرورك*
*وسوف ابحث عن صور...*
*سلام المسيح معك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (13 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *انا افضل ان اعيش فى بيوت الطين اكثر من البيوت التى تبنى حديثا لاننى بتذكر اجدادى والحياة القديمة الجميلة التى كان الحب والتسامح اهم صفات اهل هذا الزمان كان لايوجد عداوة بين الجيران بل كلة كان بيشارك بعض فى الاحزان والافراح وكمان فى معلومة بتقول انى بيوت الطين اكثر برودة فى الصيف عن المنازل العادية يعنى مكيفة بتكيف ذاتى .. موضوع جميل الاخت كاترين ومواضيعك اغلبها جميلة .... ادهم*


 

*معك حق اخي ادهم .. فان الحياة في الماضي كانت اجمل في جميع النواحي*
*من التسامح للمحبة والتعامل بين الناس والاحترام....*
*ان بيوت الطين تساعد الانسان كما قلت ولككن الناس تبخث فقط في المظاهر وفي حجم البيت ....*
*اشكرك اخي ادهم على اضافتك الجميلة*
*وعلى مرورك العطر*
*سلام المسيح معك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## أَمَة (14 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *لو لقيتى صور للمنازل دى ابقى فرجينا *


 

إنتِ غالية يا جيلان وطلبك رخيص.

هذه صورة لبيت المصممة حنان الخليلي وقد بنته بين البيوت الحديثة التي يمكنك رؤيتها في خلفية الصورة.


----------



## جيلان (14 يونيو 2010)

أمة قال:


> إنتِ غالية يا جيلان وطلبك رخيص.
> 
> هذه صورة لبيت المصممة حنان الخليلي وقد بنته بين البيوت الحديثة التي يمكنك رؤيتها في خلفية الصورة.


 

*بجد وانتى اغلى الغاليين يا حبيبتى*
*شكرا على تعبك يا احلى امة فى الدنيا بجد كلامك فرحنى جدا*
*فعلا البيت شكله لذيذ اوى بس محتاج اثاث بيت مناسب لان المستقيم هياخد المساحة كمان الا لو كان شكله كدى من برة بس*

*ميرسى يا حبيبتى جدااا ومرورك ده غالى عليا اوى*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 يونيو 2010)

أمة قال:


> إنتِ غالية يا جيلان وطلبك رخيص.
> 
> هذه صورة لبيت المصممة حنان الخليلي وقد بنته بين البيوت الحديثة التي يمكنك رؤيتها في خلفية الصورة.


 


*اشكرك اختي العزيزة على الصورة*
*وعلى مرورك الغالي*
*مباركة*​


----------

